# A Work In Progress



## stixman (Aug 26, 2009)

The four carved snake walking sticks are a work in progress.

Once complete each staff will have world globe paper weight mounted onto the top of each staff.

I'm planning to mold a collar for the globe to rest on at the top of each stick,

I will use magic sculpt to create the collar.


----------

